# HOLY COW, THESE ARE GREAT!!



## Ted iin Michigan (Sep 11, 2014)

One of the members here (Terry Quiram - aka terry q) posted some pics of some laminated blanks he was working on. I thought they looked pretty cool and asked if he could make me some. I got 6 and am attaching pics of the first 2.

The first is bloodwood with maple striping





The second is maple with mahogany striping




And here's an "artsy" shot of both





Gotta say I think these are pretty cool. Looking forward to more styles.

Hey, Terry - is a tutorial coming out in the near future? Also - thanks for the "freebie". I think I have a nice Hancock picked out for that one.


----------



## wyone (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow.. pretty amazing!  great blanks.. great turning


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 11, 2014)

Good looking pens Ted!


----------



## terry q (Sep 11, 2014)

Ted glad you like them.  Your pens are very nice.  I need to turn a Bloodwood for my own.


----------



## mark james (Sep 11, 2014)

These are amazingly beautiful!!!  Great turning, great blanks


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 11, 2014)

WOW.

Bob.


----------



## BSea (Sep 11, 2014)

Those are beautiful.  I love long clickers, and those are 2 of the best.

Good work!  :good:


----------



## plantman (Sep 11, 2014)

GREAT LOOKING PENS AND BLANKS !!    Jim  S


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 11, 2014)

Fantastic.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow those are some amazing blanks and your fantastic craftsmanship make then into awesome pen.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 12, 2014)

Great Pens, Ted,
Incredible Blanks, Terry,
I just can't get my mind around what my eyes have seen. 
I liken it to Escher’s drawings, 
You see it, it looks feasible, yet on closer examination, it really seems irrational.
Certainly a design I won’t try to emulate.
Superb Fit and Finish,
Outstanding Craftsmanship.
Congratulations to you both.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## jeff (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks good on the front page :biggrin:

Is that the Artisan Click Pen? Confirm or correct that and I'll add it to the caption.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice indeed.. Love those blanks.


----------



## wizard (Sep 14, 2014)

WOW !! Those are absolute beautiful pens made from some very cool looking blanks!!! You both did a wonderful job!! Congratulations on the front page!!


----------



## Justin H (Sep 15, 2014)

*Amazing...*

Beautiful work.  And I second the tutorial request on the blanks!


----------



## skubasteeve (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow... those are seriously cool... I would love to learn this technique

In other news... this is probably what terry q sees after this thread

*Welcome, terry q**.
*		You last visited: 09-09-2014 at 03:13 PM 
Private Messages: Unread (65), Total 24


----------



## Lenny (Sep 15, 2014)

The long click is my favorite click pen and really shows off a nice blank like these!
Great job by both of you, Ted and Terry!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Sep 15, 2014)

Jeff - yes, from CSUSA


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 17, 2014)

Not to take anything away from the pens above, they are really great, but only to show that really it's been done before! Not by me, but by a great friend of mine. 

My story tells all, at least I think it does!
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/re-twisted-woods-sale-88352/


----------



## Henrique Sampaio (Sep 19, 2014)

Fine design
thanks for sharing


----------

